
Show HN: Best places to work remotely by actual humans (not Foursquare) - darrenbuckner
https://workfrom.co
======
darrenbuckner
We built Workfrom to help all of us who work outside a traditional office find
great places to do our work. Fundamentally, we believe this data does not come
from Foursquare or Yelp. It comes from the people who actually work from these
places. Like me. Probably like you.

With help from thousands of like-minded people around the world, we now have a
great resource to find and share all types of spaces that have been vetted by
actual humans!

Search anywhere and everywhere. A brand new face, optimized for mobile. Create
a favorites list to keep track of spaces you like and share them easily with
others (I use this all the time). Check in at spaces you work from and new
filters to customize the way you work (including booze). Easy to find both
public and private spaces, because sometimes you need one or the other.

------
chrishough
As a remote worker I have used this site in many different cities. It is very
user friendly, very accurate and up to date, and has saved me a ton of time
finding the best places to work. Well done Darren and team. Keep it up.

~~~
darrenbuckner
Will do!

------
bawigga
I've been using Workfrom to find great coffeeshops for the past year or so. My
favorite features are the internet speed ratings and power availability! Super
helpful!

Keep it up guys!

~~~
darrenbuckner
That's awesome. Thanks for the support!

------
detaro
And it's a website and not an app, rejoice!

------
minimaxir
"Actual humans" does not imply that the data will be any better. In some
cases, it makes the data worse.

~~~
shawnmk
Very true. Though in this case it certainly seems that it has. I've been a
workfrom user for a while now and it's been far more valuable to me for
finding places than yelp or foursquare. It's the extra bits of info (wifi
speed, access to power, knowing types and quantity of seating) that have been
really useful, plus over time the community has become a huge asset - you get
to know people in a particular city with a similar taste in work spots and you
can see other places they recommend.

~~~
darrenbuckner
I think you nailed it. The community is a huge asset and has proven time and
time again to source great spaces. It's not hard to find the location of a
coffee shop or coworking space, but it is difficult to know if it's a good
place to get work done. Having others who have been there and provided their
insight is big.

